# Ist time charter



## mtbmike (Apr 4, 2003)

We are considering a 7-10 day charter in the BVI''s as a honeymoon in June. I am concerned that I may be taking on more than we can handle.
I have sailed on Lake Ontario for over 15 years but have no ocean experience. Most of the sailing I''ve done on the lake is limited to day sailing on either a Catalina 30 or a US yachts 24. My bride to be has almost no sailing experience. 
I have basic navigational skills and have taken the Red Cross Basic Navigation Course. 
The charters companies I''ve spoken to have said that the sailing in the BVI''s is very easy and we should have no problem. Some have suggested getting a captain for a day or two to get us started. 
I want this trip to be safe a relatively hassle free. We are adventerous people and don''t mind a challenge but I''m a little more reserved just becuase of the special nature of the trip. Should we go it alone or hire a captain for the full trip?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I just took ASA 103/104 down in BVI,my first time there. Almost all areas can be sailed to by sight most about 6 to 10 miles away...you can see them. I wouldn''t worry about ocean experience because you really aren''t in the ocean mostly what i would call sounds. The wind is pretty consistent at 20 knots - 25 knots (In March) The real question is if you can single hand sail because the boat you would be sailing could be a bit tricky if you don''t have a little help altough most have autopilots. The next questions is make sure you understand right of way because you will encounter many other boats...hope this helps


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you and your bride want that kind of honeymoon, go for it. The sailing is really very easy and most charter companies will supply a skipper to help you the first day. You might get a Beneteau 331 or something like that. Some have furling main and autopilot making things even easier.

The BVI''s are wonderful for sailing two or three hours, or less, and stopping to snorkel. You can eat out every meal if you wish. We go for 10 days, staying at a hotel on the first and last nights. With 8 days sailing, you can visit all the major sites and several of the minor ones. 

I guess, I''de be more afraid your bride might not like the experience never having sailed. Also it will begin to get a bit hot in June.

Check out traveltalkonline.com for tons of opinion on what you''re considering.

Best,
Dudley


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I myself would not worry about the sailing. It''s really pretty easy. Picking up a mooring ball would be about the most you would have to teach your new admiral how to do. 
However I might suggest you hire a cook with some sailing experience rather than a captain. Most have the experience you''ll need when you need an extra pair of hands and you''ll give your admiral a great experience with out either of you having to cook. The meals will be better than a five star hotel and when the anchor falls you and your new bride can relax, snorkel or what ever and enjoy the beauty of the Virgin Islands while the meals are being prepared.

We own a boat at VIP in St. Thomas and know a few couples who have taken this approach.

Good Luck
John _/) _/) _/)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Valdare--- what an excellant idea about the cook ! Do you have any idea where to locate an excellant cook and an approximation of what rates per day might be fair. Thank you very much conrad


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,
Have you considered going with another couple that has sailing experience?

What type of boat do you plan on chartering and what company are you considering using for your charter? 

Also during the time of year you plan on going I would consider getting a boat with air conditioning if one is available. 

I was down in Tortola last Novemember and the AC was nice at night. 

Just curious. If you have questions, feel free to call me. 

Tony
317 984 6878
765 451 3030
[email protected]


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 15, 2003)

you could charter in the BVI and NEVER raise the sails. Everything is line of sight. You will just need GOOD basic boating skills. Have you ever thought about power charter instead,then the sail issue is a NON-issue. Just motor from island to island.


----------



## mtbmike (Apr 4, 2003)

Thanks to all who have posted replies to this message. This was the extra boost of confidence we needed. We decided to go it on our own and are in the process of chartering a boat called Celtic Cross from TMM. TMM came highly recommended from a friend who uses them every year. Has anyone had experience with them?


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

TMM can provide you with a cook. Being that it is your honeymoon I think the idea of going with another couple with sailing experience is out of the question. Get the cook and a larger boat; 40'' or so. This way, you two can be romantic and not feel like the cook is on top of you all the time.


----------

